# CD synergy - Albums that are greater than the sum of their parts



## 94VG30DE

A common complaint is that "music today is just about singles; no one cares about the album as a whole anymore." 

Well grandpa, get out of your arm chair and throw down some suggestions on CDs that don't suck! Albums that you can listen to straight through to produce a cohesive experience, rather than singles padded by fluff tracks. Albums that are much better listened to without shuffle. Albums that have an arc, a flow, a rhythm. 

Doesn't necessarily have to be SQ recording (although comments on that help), but something that is enjoyable for active listening. 

Here, I'll even throw down a format: 

- Artist
- Album Title
- Release Date
- What makes the album "work" as a cohesive whole? Why shouldn't the listener just cherry-pick singles to put on their iPizzle shuffle? 
- SQ production value? 

If you want to put down favorite tracks you can, but just know in your heart that you are part of the problem (and also a normal human).


----------



## subwoofery

Dr Dre - 2001 

Kelvin


----------



## HardCoreDore

I can name a ton of albums that fit your criteria, but I assume you want current music. 

Daft Punk- Random Access Memories. 

I listened to this for months and I usually tire of music very quickly. Incredibly well produced and recorded as well.

I don't usually dig EDM, but this album is SO FUNKY. 

Adele- 21 

Every track sounds amazing and is full of emotion. One of the best recordings in the last 10 years.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

It's not current music but most of my music is from the last century anyway!

Alan Parsons-Tales of Mystery
Alan Parsons-Time Machine
Any Billy Joel album I can listen to from start to finish.
Susan Tedeschi-Wait for me (think that's the album titile)
Lacuna Coil-Karmacode
Black Sabbath-the one that has War Pigs for the first song. Too lazy to check my cd binder.
Bon Jovi-Crossroads (I know, it's a greatest hits album but it's put together really well)

There are more but that's all I'll bore you with for now. For music from this decade or even this century I'm having a hard time thinking of many. System of a Down is the only band in my collection that gets my motor running with every album and also from the 21st century.


----------



## HardCoreDore

If we're naming any album from any era, my top three are as follows: 

Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon 

It's like a ride down the rabbit hole with Alice. The production is fantastic considering it was recorded almost 35 years ago. It honestly sounds better than most productions made digitally today. The sound effects alone are amazing and they were all recorded live and then layered on analog tape.

Fleetwood Mac - Rumours

I just listened to this today on my home system. Fantastic theme revolves around the whole band's relationship drama (and the rumors therein). The songs are all totally different but revolve around the central theme. 

UGK - Ridin' Dirty 

My life's personal soundtrack. I want this album played at my funeral. It's that dear to me. It came out my senior year of HS, and imho it the best Southern Rap album ever produced. There is no reason to skip tracks at all. Just let that muthaphucka roll


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Even though there's usually plenty of background hiss I'm a HUGE fan of the way analog tape recordings sound. Maybe it's just the way it takes me back to a more simple time in my life listening my dads collection.


----------



## 4thseason

Tool- 10,000 Days
Tool -Lateralus
Tool- Ænema
Queensryche - Empire 
Yello - Flag
Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Welcome to the Pleasuredome
Black Sabbath- The Mob Rules

I'll think of some more but these are just the ones right off the top that get played straight through when listened to.

B~


----------



## SkizeR

Metal..

Lamb Of God- Ashes Of The Wake ... 2004. not much sq value but still recorded pretty well especially for a metal album
Lamb Of God- Sacrament ... august 2006. still not much sq value but recorded better than 99% of other metal albums
Lamb Of God- Wrath .. again not much sq value but the best sounding metal album ive heard
All Shall Perish- This Is Where It Ends ... not much sq value, but recorded better than most metal albums


Hip Hop/Rap..

Demigodz- Killmatic
Eminem- Marshal Mathers LP
Hopsin- Knock Madness... best recorded hip hop albumn besides Nas's Life Is Good. features a lot of cool instruments and a lot of separate left and right instrumentals. 
Jarren Benton- My Grandmas Basement


all other hip hop albums arent really that good sounding. come to think of it, 90% of my music collection isnt considered sq material


----------



## HardCoreDore

Another to add is 

Outkast-Southernplayalisticadillacmuzik 

Another classic Southern Hip Hop record. A Thematic album that revolves around "Pimpin' Ho's and Slammin' Cadillac Do's" in College Park, GA (Atlanta Suburb). 

Am I the only person who listens to hip hop here? I'm not talking about the garbage that passes for rap today, but real old school hip hop...


----------



## NealfromNZ

1998 Faithless ,Sunday 8am . 

Has spent more time in the car than any other cd over the past decade. Each song or track tells its own story. Has a couple of euphoric techno tracks and great bass lines that go hard and deep. Maxi Jazz's poetic rapping is a great contrast to Sister Bliss's edgy synch sounds and loops. Tempo goes from slow to fast and back again.

Pink Floyd Meddle 

The track echoes which is one hole side of record. Kind of the original chillout before chillout genre was established. Its a reference album I've used in my audiophile world at home. Can be a bit lost in the car as much of the detail is subtle and lost to road noise. Bass guitar is a great test for Midbass / sub integration in terms of timing.
Echoes is one of the tracks that gets the imagination and emotion going for me. Not sure why though. 

1982 Philip Glass koyaanisqatsi (life out of balance)

Minimalistic and repetitive style, kind of grows on you but certainly not something that is a pick me up. Has some of the lowest and deepest pipe organ notes on the planet. Knock your sub gains back if playing loud. Koyaanisqatsi - finale - YouTube


----------



## Hoptologist

Daft Punk - Random Access Memories - 2013
Really amazing album. I can listen to the whole thing over and over without skipping a single song. Great SQ.

Animal Collective - Merriweather Post Pavillion - 2009
Classified as neo-psychedelia and experimental, by far Animal Collective's most accessible album. Not the greatest SQ, but still good.

Owen Pallett - In Conflict - 2014
Love this album. Another one that can be listened to over and over. The first week this album was out, I listened to the whole thing through at least 5 times. Great SQ.

Son Lux - Lanterns - 2013
Classified as post-rock, alternative hip hop, and trip hop. Gives me chills, great bass, just really really good. Saw them live, I'm a fan for life.

Chromatics - Kill for Love - 2011
Classified as synthpop, synthwave, Italo disco, and a little chillwave. If you liked the Drive soundtrack, you'll definitely like this. Sounds fantastic in my car.

Holy Ghost! - Holy Ghost! - 2011
Classified as synthpop, nu-disco, indietronica, and alternative dance. Sounds great, fun to listen to.

Postal Service - Give Up - 2003
Classified as indietronica, indie rock, electropop. Classic album, love all the songs, takes me back to my highschool days.

Bat for Lashes - The Haunted Man - 2010
Classified as indie pop, dream pop, folktronica, and synthpop. Beautiful, chill-inducing, great SQ, super good.

Chvrches - The Bones of What You Belive - 2013
Classified as electronic, synthpop. The ultimate synthpop album. Bright, energetic, sounds great. This might be too synthpoppy for some people, but I love it.

I can listen to all those albums from start to finish, hard to pick out favorites. The new Arcade Fire album is very good, but there are a couple songs I could skip, but still very good. Other great albums by Caribou, SBTRKT, Radiohead, Muse, Modest Mouse, and a lot more but if I don't stop now I might never.



NealfromNZ said:


> 1982 Philip Glass koyaanisqatsi (life out of balance)


The Qatsi trilogy is AMAZING.


----------



## BEAVER

Alice in Chains Unplugged
Pink Floyd Dark Side Of The Moon
Marilyn Manson Mechanical Animals
Static-X Wisconsin Death Trip
anything Tool has ever done or ever will do


----------



## HardCoreDore

I guess both Daft Punk and Pink Floyd are crowd favorites. 

As far as Floyd, I can listen to any of the Roger Waters era albums from start to finish, with the exception of The Final Cut. I just never cared for that one. I like the early Sid Barrett albums, and latest David Gilmour stuff, but not as much as RW. He made Floyd IMHO.

My absolute favorite changes often. It was Meddle for many years, then Dark Side, currently it's Animals.


----------



## ChrisB

HardCoreDore said:


> I guess both Daft Punk and Pink Floyd are crowd favorites.
> 
> As far as Floyd, I can listen to any of the Roger Waters era albums from start to finish, with the exception of The Final Cut. I just never cared for that one. I like the early Sid Barrett albums, and latest David Gilmour stuff, but not as much as RW. He made Floyd IMHO.
> 
> My absolute favorite changes often. It was Meddle for many years, then Dark Side, currently it's Animals.


To think, my wife doesn't understand why I won't listen to Pink Floyd past The Wall... Echoes off Meddle is probably my favorite song!


----------



## 94VG30DE

HardCoreDore said:


> I can name a ton of albums that fit your criteria, but I assume you want current music.


You probably get extra points for "recent" music, but I think anything that can be had easily on CD is "recent enough." I never understood the narcissism of the indie "there's only one copy of this record and it can only be listened to with a turn table needle made from unicorn's horn". 

Fantastic albums so far guys, keep it up. Some of these were already on my "list", but some are ones I had overlooked. Please excuse me while I go drop hundreds of $$$ on Amazon buying CDs...


----------



## Donanon

Sons of Freedom - Sons of Freedom...1988 
Every time I put this on I get pulled into every song and have to sit back and listen all the way through.

Tool - Undertow...1993 
This never gets old.

Giant Sand - Chore of Enchantment...2000 
Another of those albums that doesn't necessarily tell a story but has a sense of continuity that draws one in. 


D.


----------



## Jesus Christ

Angry Johnny And The Killbillies - What's So Funny?
Captain Beyond - Captain Beyond
Corrosion Of Conformity - America's Volume Dealer
Danzig - Lucifuge
DJ Quik - Rhythm-Al-Ism
Flogging Molly - Swagger
Frank Marino And Mahogany Rush - Juggernaut
Hayseed Dixie - A Hot Piece of Grass
Hilltop Hoods - The Calling
Ill Repute - Big Rusty Balls
Jackyl - Jackyl
Judas Priest - Stained Class
Marilyn Manson - Portrait Of An American Family
Macabre - Sinister Slaughter
Bad Religion - No Control
Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs
Run DMC - Raising Hell
Samsara Blues Experiment - Long Distance Trip
Scorpions - Lonesome Crow
Slayer - Show No Mercy
Social Distortion - Social Distortion
Th' Legendary Shack Shakers - Swampblood
The Burned - The Burned
The Smashing Pumpkins - Gish
Thin Lizzy - Bad Reputation
TSOL - Revenge
Type O Negative - Bloody Kisses
UFO - Phenomenon
Uriah Heep - Demons And Wizards


----------



## REGULARCAB

Just got reacquainted with scarface the fix. Been a while.


----------



## garysummers

Here is a resource for your investigation:

Best Ever Albums - The Greatest Music Albums of All Time


----------



## HardCoreDore

REGULARCAB said:


> Just got reacquainted with scarface the fix. Been a while.


I like The Fix, but "The Diary" imo is a much better album for this list. It was groundbreaking, and introspective. It inspired a lot of younger artists to make more socially responsible music. 

I know several people have mentioned TooL, and although I own all of these albums (and love them) I somewhat disagree. Undertow is probably the exception, but Aenima, Lateralus, and 10,000 Days are all sort of hit or miss. Some of the tracks on those are just far too weird for me.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Oh I almost forgot:

Rage Against the Machine - Self Titled

Rage's first album is best listened through straight through and sounds amazing I'm the car or on your home system. 

A thought provoking journey through the mind of Zack DeLarocha. Also groundbreaking in terms of it's somewhat of a rock/hip hop hybrid. 

Also:

Guns n Roses - Appetite for Destruction

Imho the absolute best hard rock album ever produced. Definitely better when played straight through.


----------



## SkizeR

Jesus Christ said:


> Angry Johnny And The Killbillies - What's So Funny?
> Captain Beyond - Captain Beyond
> Corrosion Of Conformity - America's Volume Dealer
> Danzig - Lucifuge
> DJ Quik - Rhythm-Al-Ism
> Flogging Molly - Swagger
> Frank Marino And Mahogany Rush - Juggernaut
> Hayseed Dixie - A Hot Piece of Grass
> Hilltop Hoods - The Calling
> Ill Repute - Big Rusty Balls
> Jackyl - Jackyl
> Judas Priest - Stained Class
> Marilyn Manson - Portrait Of An American Family
> Macabre - Sinister Slaughter
> Bad Religion - No Control
> Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs
> Run DMC - Raising Hell
> Samsara Blues Experiment - Long Distance Trip
> Scorpions - Lonesome Crow
> Slayer - Show No Mercy
> Social Distortion - Social Distortion
> Th' Legendary Shack Shakers - Swampblood
> The Burned - The Burned
> The Smashing Pumpkins - Gish
> Thin Lizzy - Bad Reputation
> TSOL - Revenge
> Type O Negative - Bloody Kisses
> UFO - Phenomenon
> Uriah Heep - Demons And Wizards


jesus christ thats a lot


----------



## REGULARCAB

SkizeR said:


> jesus christ thats a lot


get it? :laugh:


----------



## jnchantler

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
Supernatural - Santana
Private Investigations - Dire Straits/Mark Knopfler (Yes, I know this is a compilation)


----------



## NealfromNZ

94VG30DE said:


> A common complaint is that "music today is just about singles; no one cares about the album as a whole anymore."
> 
> Well grandpa, get out of your arm chair and throw down some suggestions on CDs that don't suck! Albums that you can listen to straight through to produce a cohesive experience, rather than singles padded by fluff tracks. Albums that are much better listened to without shuffle. Albums that have an arc, a flow, a rhythm.
> 
> Doesn't necessarily have to be SQ recording (although comments on that help), but something that is enjoyable for active listening.
> 
> Here, I'll even throw down a format:
> 
> - Artist
> - Album Title
> - Release Date
> - What makes the album "work" as a cohesive whole? Why shouldn't the listener just cherry-pick singles to put on their iPizzle shuffle?
> - SQ production value?
> 
> If you want to put down favorite tracks you can, but just know in your heart that you are part of the problem (and also a normal human).


Sorry , saw your sig and being from NZ just couldn't help myself ......... We The Sheeple - YouTube


----------



## Black Rain

Kid Rock - Born a Rebel (Country/Rock)
Yello - Yello (Electric)
Bon Jovi - Crossroads (Rock)
Macklemore & Ryan Lewis - The Heist (HipHop)
Jhene Aiko - Sail Out (R&B)
Incognito - Amplified Soul (Jazz/Funk)


----------



## pablo94sc

Off the top of my head...

a-ha - Hunting High and Low
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms
Michael Jackson - Thriller
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Prince - Purple Rain
Tears for Fears - Songs from the Big Chair
Tears for Fears - The Seeds of Love


----------



## locotony

Opeth - Ghost Reveries - 2005
it is the last Album that Mikael does a lot of the "death growl" but the album itself other than one bonus track is the story of a mans turmoil after committing an unconscionable act. it has rich lush prog rock tones as well as flat out hard death metal portions.

Marilion - Misplaced Childhood - 1985
Its an album kinda like darkside of the moon you have to listen to it in its entirety as it like a symphony and not a bad song on it. deals with relationship failures and the political unrest that was going on in the UK around that time.

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet - 2007 
Every song flows to next lyrically and musically, album is all about the social disorders associated with the information overload our children face today and is told from the perspective a 11 year old which makes some of the lyrics downright disturbing but in a good way.


----------



## Jepalan

Genesis - The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
Yes - Relayer
Yes - Close to the Edge
Yes - Fragile
Rush - 2112
Rush - Hemispheres
Pink Floyd - The Wall (since it wasn't mentioned)
Dixie Dregs - What If
Kraftwerk - Autobahn
Vangelis - China
Bruford - One of a Kind
(almost any album by) Robert Fripp and/or Brian Eno


----------



## JoshHefnerX

Nine Inch Nails - Pretty Hate Machine... actually pretty much all albums.


----------



## subterFUSE

Sasha & John Digweed "Northern Exposure"


----------



## caraudioclassifieds

locotony said:


> Opeth - Ghost Reveries - 2005
> it is the last Album that Mikael does a lot of the "death growl" but the album itself other than one bonus track is the story of a mans turmoil after committing an unconscionable act. it has rich lush prog rock tones as well as flat out hard death metal portions.
> 
> Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet - 2007
> Every song flows to next lyrically and musically, album is all about the social disorders associated with the information overload our children face today and is told from the perspective a 11 year old which makes some of the lyrics downright disturbing but in a good way.


I'm going to reaffirm these two albums. They are great albums. I'm also going to suggest a 2nd Porcupine Tree album. Their following 2009 album

*Porcupine Tree - The Incident*
The album is comprised of 2 parts that seamlessly flow into one another. The dividing line is a the track called Time Flies, which as it sound describes how time moves so quickly and we don't really realize it. The whole album centers around the concept of time and an incident in time.


----------



## subwoofery

subterFUSE said:


> Sasha & John Digweed "Northern Exposure"


A classic progressive trance... Love it  

Kelvin


----------



## subterFUSE

subwoofery said:


> A classic progressive trance... Love it
> 
> Kelvin


Best electronic CD ever.
And certainly qualifies under the subject of this thread because of how well it flows.


----------



## Jepalan

subterFUSE said:


> Sasha & John Digweed "Northern Exposure"


^ ding ding - we have a winner! Love this.


----------



## Orion525iT

This list is all over the place, maybe just some stuff that caught my fancy lately. I tried to pick some newish material

Sun Kil Moon - Benji
Darkside - Psychic
The Shins - Wincing the Night Away
Anaïs Mitchell – Hadestown


----------



## locotony

caraudioclassifieds said:


> I'm going to reaffirm these two albums. They are great albums. I'm also going to suggest a 2nd Porcupine Tree album. Their following 2009 album
> 
> *Porcupine Tree - The Incident*
> The album is comprised of 2 parts that seamlessly flow into one another. The dividing line is a the track called Time Flies, which as it sound describes how time moves so quickly and we don't really realize it. The whole album centers around the concept of time and an incident in time.


Love the incident as well, Steve Wilson's third solo album, The Raven That Refused to Sing is pretty damn good as well very melodic and each song is more encapsulated being about different types of people you meet in life but it is still thematic.


----------



## claydo

Jesus Christ said:


> Angry Johnny And The Killbillies - What's So Funny?
> Captain Beyond - Captain Beyond
> Corrosion Of Conformity - America's Volume Dealer
> Danzig - Lucifuge
> DJ Quik - Rhythm-Al-Ism
> Flogging Molly - Swagger
> Frank Marino And Mahogany Rush - Juggernaut
> Hayseed Dixie - A Hot Piece of Grass
> Hilltop Hoods - The Calling
> Ill Repute - Big Rusty Balls
> Jackyl - Jackyl
> Judas Priest - Stained Class
> Marilyn Manson - Portrait Of An American Family
> Macabre - Sinister Slaughter
> Bad Religion - No Control
> Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs
> Run DMC - Raising Hell
> Samsara Blues Experiment - Long Distance Trip
> Scorpions - Lonesome Crow
> Slayer - Show No Mercy
> Social Distortion - Social Distortion
> Th' Legendary Shack Shakers - Swampblood
> The Burned - The Burned
> The Smashing Pumpkins - Gish
> Thin Lizzy - Bad Reputation
> TSOL - Revenge
> Type O Negative - Bloody Kisses
> UFO - Phenomenon
> Uriah Heep - Demons And Wizards


Dammit jesus.........you've been peering in my CD collection ain't ya? Some real winners here, and surprisingly enough some I love myself......never expected to see coc, jackyl, priest, Robin Trower ( my favorite on yer list btw ), thin lizzy, and low and behold another ufo fan! Awesome! This list is incomplete without a little clutch (pick yer album), mofro, and maiden......but for my input I offer up Symphony X's masterpiece " v - the new mythology suite" this album must be taken in as a whole.


----------



## gijoe

The Mars Volta- anything from them really, but Frances the Mute is probably my favorite.

This album is the perfect example of an album that should be listened to beginning to end. When my ipod is on shuffle I tend to skip the tracks from these guys, but sitting down and listening straight through is a real treat. If you aren't familiar with the band, they are incredibly dynamic! There are a lot of slow, mellow sections that explode into chaos. This band is bizarre, incredibly talented and unique.


----------

